# Doublons dans l'app iGeneration (v4.01)



## esales (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir

Régulièrement dans l'appli iGen sur iPad, de nombreux articles apparaissent en doublon.
En réinitialiser l'appli ou en l'effacer / réinstallant cela règle le problème provisoirement.
Je précise, que cela ne m'arrive pas sur l'appli iGen sur iPhone.

Bref, je lis MacG depuis bien longtemps. J'ai pris un abonnement et quelques livres pour vous soutenir. Mais depuis plusieurs mois, avec l'arrivée des nouvelles appli sur iPhone et sur iPad, la disparition de l'accès au forum depuis ces appli et la présence de pub beaucoup trop intrusive dans l'appli forum pour MacG, je trouve qu'il y a un gros problème de "forme". Le fond reste toujours d'un excellent niveau.

Je vais attendre la fin de mon abonnement et voir l'évolution des appli et du site. Je prendrais la décision de renouveller que s'il y a une grosse amélioration de la forme.

Bon courage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2014)

Il y a un autre problème.

Quand on rédige un message en commentaire, le texte sort du cadre et on ne voit plus ce qu'on tape jusqu'à ce que le texte revienne à la ligne.


----------



## cl97 (16 Novembre 2014)

le problème des doublons sera résolu (enfin on l'espère) dans la prochaine mise à jour


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2014)

cl97 a dit:


> le problème des doublons sera résolu (enfin on l'espère) dans la prochaine mise à jour



Et celui de la rédaction de messages ?


----------



## Oyoel (16 Novembre 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Et celui de la rédaction de messages ?



Aussi  Par contre sur la pub, je ne suis pas d'accord. Comme je le disais dans un précédent message, nous avons vraiment beaucoup allégé la publicité sur nos apps. Il y a des panneaux en moins, des bannières aussi, des croix pour fermer des pubs qui n'ouvrent pas la pub mais qui permettent bien de fermer. On est à votre écoute, et si vous constatez une pub un peu trop envahissante, n'hésitez pas à nous demander des infos, mais encore une fois, la pub sur nos appli a vraiment beaucoup diminué.


----------



## esales (16 Novembre 2014)

Étant abonné, je ne rencontre la pub "intrusive" que dans votre appli forum. Cela l'est beaucoup moins dans la version web.


----------



## esales (22 Novembre 2014)

J'espère que vous allez très très rapidement à solutionner vos problèmes car quand on paie pour un service de qualité, on est beaucoup moins patient et enclin à la tolérance que quand tout est gratuit.

Concernant l'application forum, je persiste. Il y a beaucoup trop de pub intrusive. Un page de pub complète au démarrage oblige à cliquer. Si on y ajouter les insert, c'en est trop. La coupe est pleine. Je comprend bien que vous deviez vivre, mais je ne renouvellerais certainement pas mon abonnement. Au moins je saurais pourquoi j'ai des pubs dans les forums, si je continue à vous suivre.
C'est quand même dommage.
Je trouve que MacG en voulant monétiser son travail, c'est focalisé sur cela, en oubliant le confort d'utilisation de ses lecteurs. À long terme, il est possible que cela soit contreproductif et que certains lecteurs qui vous soutenaient, abandonnent les abonnements, voir même la lecture / participation à votre site.

Bref au travail, la balle est dans votre quand....


----------



## Oyoel (24 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

On travail dessus, une mise à jour ne se fait pas en un jour, et il faut compter la validation. Concernant la pub sur l'appli forum, je l'utilise régulièrement, et elle ne me parait pas "intrusive", il s'agit d'une bannière, de posts sponso, et d'une interstitiel qui n'apparait pas beaucoup et qui dispose d'une croix bien en évidence pour ne pas que l'on clique par erreur.

Je comprend bien qu'il faille "rapidement solutionner les problèmes", mais il ne faut pas non plus les caricaturer  tout cela prend du temps, il faut juste être patient, et on vous remercie de nous soutenir via un abonnement


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2014)

N'importe comment, on doit supporter la pub jusqu'à la connexion avec le mot de passe ... non!!


----------



## Oyoel (24 Novembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> N'importe comment, on doit supporter la pub jusqu'à la connexion avec le mot de passe ... non!!



Je ne comprend pas trop, vous pouvez être plus explicite ? On parle bien de l'application dédiée aux forums ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas trop, vous pouvez être plus explicite ? On parle bien de l'application dédiée aux forums ?



Oui, disons que dans mon cas je réutilise Safari avec mon Mac et mon iPad, il est fort possible qu'avec l'application dédiée je n'aurais pas de pub.


----------



## esales (24 Novembre 2014)

La pub est beaucoup plus gênante avec l'application qu'avec la version web.


----------



## Oyoel (24 Novembre 2014)

esales a dit:


> La pub est beaucoup plus gênante avec l'application qu'avec la version web.



Comme je vous le disais, il va falloir être plus explicite, j'utilise régulièrement l'app du forum, et nos autres apps, et je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord, la pub n'est vraiment pas intrusive. On a amélioré ce point, il y a moins de popup, et à un moment donné, il faut aussi accepter que tout n'est pas forcément gratuit pour rien. Mais encore une fois, la pub n'est pas intrusive, et elle est réalisée pour ne pas vous faire cliquer n'importe comment.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> Comme je vous le disais, il va falloir être plus explicite, j'utilise régulièrement l'app du forum, et nos autres apps, et je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord, la pub n'est vraiment pas intrusive. On a amélioré ce point, il y a moins de popup, et à un moment donné, il faut aussi accepter que tout n'est pas forcément gratuit pour rien. Mais encore une fois, la pub n'est pas intrusive, et elle est réalisée pour ne pas vous faire cliquer n'importe comment.



Je n'ai pas dit que la Pub est intrusive, j'utilise Safari pour éviter d'en avoir une fois connecté au Forum, *même avec le Pack MacG* j'en ai tant que je ne suis pas connecté au Forum. C'est normal, passé ce goulet je n'en ai plus du tout.

Par contre j'en avais avec l'application sur mon iPad ... donc je ne vais pas la remettre avant correction.


----------



## Oyoel (24 Novembre 2014)

Anonyme a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit que la Pub est intrusive, j'utilise Safari pour éviter d'en avoir une fois connecté au Forum, *même avec le Pack MacG* j'en ai tant que je ne suis pas connecté au Forum. C'est normal, passé ce goulet je n'en ai plus du tout.



C'est normal, tant que vous n'êtes pas connecté, c'est impossible de savoir si vous êtes abonné au Club MacG ou non.



Anonyme a dit:


> Par contre j'en avais avec l'application sur mon iPad ... donc je ne vais pas la remettre avant correction.


De quelle application parlez-vous ? Celle du forum ? Car si c'est le cas, il y a un réglage pour, lorsque vous êtes connecté dans l'app, ne pas avoir de pub, car vous êtes abonné justement.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> De quelle application parlez-vous ? Celle du forum ? Car si c'est le cas, il y a un réglage pour, lorsque vous êtes connecté dans l'app, ne pas avoir de pub, car vous êtes abonné justement.



Oui celle du Forum, je vais la réinstaller sur l'iPad, sinon je ne vais pas pouvoir vous donner le résultat 

*PS* : je viens de la remettre. tout semble aller, reste que mon iPad est de la 1ère génération (25-06-2010), va falloir le changer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------

La preuve. 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Forums iGeneration


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Novembre 2014)

Oyoel a dit:


> Aussi



J'ai installé la 4.0.2 sur mon iPad et le bug persiste.


----------



## Oyoel (28 Novembre 2014)

On bosse sur ce souci de doublon, mais je ne peux pas vous dire quand ça sera corrigé, désolé


----------

